# S&W Governor .45Colt--.45ACP--.410 2-1/2



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just bought an S&W Governor. No, I didn't need it, it's just one mean looking bastard that I had to have, it will probably be great on the desert trails. Anyone else have one? What are your thoughts?


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I just bought one for my wife. We spend a lot of time in Wyoming and Montana hiking and fishing. Large animals and snakes can be a problem. I like the gun. When I bought it I figured she would like the .410 for snakes as she is scared sh**less by the thought of them. I was pleasantly surprised that the .45 Colt round does not have a lot of recoil and is very accurate at short distances. I think it will be a good gun for my wife who is very sensitive to recoil. 

I carry a S&W 629 in the back country and this is a lot nicer to shoot.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LePetomane:


> "When I bought it I figured she would like the .410 for snakes as she is scared sh**less by the thought of them."


I can understand that, I've yet to come across any rattlesnakes here in Arizona, but they are here, I don't think I would shoot one unless I had to, as long as you leave them alone they probably won't bother you. They rarely bite unless provoked or threatened, they prefer to save their venom for prey that they can consume. It's when you startle them unexpectedly then you could have a problem. I haven't fired mine yet, and would like to try it with some .410 loads and see how it compares with the .44 Magnum. I also have a 629 3" Talo, a Model 29 4" and a Redhawk 7 1/2". I really like the versatility of the Governor and the fact that there are many different .410 loads to choose from, with the .44 Magnums you are limited with your choice of shot loads, and they don't have nearly as much shot. It is indeed a great gun for packing out on the trails. For large animals I'll take the .44 Magnum any day. The Governor is also lighter than the big .44's, so is somewhat easier to carry on long hikes, out here I like to carry at least two guns on the trails, one for the big stuff and one for the in betweens, and I think the Governor will serve the in betweens quite well.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I shot it today with .45 Colt and .410 birdshot. The .45 has a lot less recoil than a .44 magnum. The.410 has more recoil than the .45 but not as much as the .44 mag. I'm with you on the .44 magnum. I think it is a more powerful gun and a good choice to carry when large animals are a threat, especially where we fish. Moose are a big, nasty animal and I would rather take my chances with a bear. Bears are unpredictable while moose are predictable. They will charge.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

LePetomane:
Thanks for the info on the Governor. I'm not a hunter, nothing against hunting, but would a .44 Magnum be effective against a moose? A better choice might be a .500 S&W Magnum. In Arizona we have black bear, I've yet to see one, mountain lions and bobcats, which as of yet, I have never come across.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

desertman said:


> LePetomane:
> Thanks for the info on the Governor. I'm not a hunter, nothing against hunting, but would a .44 Magnum be effective against a moose? A better choice might be a .500 S&W Magnum. In Arizona we have black bear, I've yet to see one, mountain lions and bobcats, which as of yet, I have never come across.


I would think that two well placed shots would be effective. The problem with these large revolvers is that the recoil is pretty significant and you must make your first shot count. I have shot the .500 S&W and it is not fun. The.454 Casull is another one with a big recoil. I also fish in northern Wisconsin where black bear can be a problem. A.357 is big enough for them.


----------



## hciaffa (Feb 8, 2014)

Not the same gun but I have had my Taurus Judge for I believe 6 years and I really like it. Mine is a 2 1/2 inch cylinder 3 inch barrel. I opted for this rather that a shot gun as it is much easier to manuever through a house and not hit walls as with a shotgun and hold a flash light in the other hand if needed.. When I am out in the woods as in our campsite I keep it loaded with the first four rounds with bird shot and 2, 45 LC's. I have shot at and killed a copper head a couple of years ago. For home and self defense I use again a 4 and 2 but with 000 buck shot that has 4, 000 pellets or the Winchesters PDX1 Defender shells which has 3 flat style slugs and BB shot combined. Firing at a paper target leaves a nice grouping .The NRA's American Rifleman Magazine August 2011 issue (you may be able to get a back issue on line at the NRA web site) had a good right up on different .410 shells that I have kept for ref but there is a lot more shells out there now that when this issue was printed.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought her the Governor because it would shoot .45 ACP's but after shooting .45Colts, it doesn't seem like much of an advantage. She plans on alternating .410's with .45Colt rounds.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Looked at them...bought the Bond Arms Snake Slayer on the coolness factor alone...I love it now...my go to gun around the farm....also a plus for me was Made in Texas by Texans.....


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

lakeforktx:


> "Looked at them...bought the Bond Arms Snake Slayer on the coolness factor alone...I love it now"


I have the Bond Arms Snake Slayer too and for the same reasons. It's one helluva cool looking gun! And built like a bank vault.


----------

